# Please recommend a 120mm fan for a kegerator



## RickDel73

Can anyone recommend a cheap fan I can use inside my kegerator to circulate cold air?   I need a good site to purchase the fan and I also need advice on how how to mount it inside the kegerator.  I want to mount it to the kegerator wall but need an idea on what mount to use to create space behind the fan so I can get good airflow. 

I'm planning to just mount a 120mm fan to the wall of the kegerator and wire it directly to an outlet.  I think I can strip and splice an old cell phone charger for power.  What do you guys think. 

Thanks - Rick


----------



## CPTMuller

Newegg.com is a good site for buying fans 'n stuff
You need to cut a hole with 4 mounting holes around it, and I dont think that the cell phone charger thing is a safe idea
There might be a cheap power supply (adjustable voltage and wattage, not a computer power supply) that you could use.


----------



## diduknowthat

You can get something like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119045

I've actually used the cellphone charger method before. Just make sure you get the right voltage and amps.


----------



## RickDel73

thanks guys.....  That fan on newegg should work fine.  I'd actually found a few fans, but I'm mostly concerned with the  MOUNT and the WIRING.   I read at a couple other places that I just need to splice the red and black wires to a phone charger; however, if it's "not safe" can you recommend a solution?   Also, where can I get a mount like this one?





(fyi:  the computer fan circulates air inside the kegerator and the blower at the bottom blows cold air up a tube to the tower/tap at a remote location)

Thanks Again,  I realize this isn't a "computer" question, but I figured this would be the best place for a good answer.... - Rick


----------



## diduknowthat

You can hook the fan up to something like this: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182001


----------



## RickDel73

thanks again Diduknowthat.....  I considered using a powersupply, but what can I do with all the extra wires?   Can I cut them off, or open it up and removing them somehow?   I'll also add, I have very limited mechanical skills and knowledge.


----------



## diduknowthat

Just tie it up and leave it lying around. You can also try to find a molex power supply. It's basically a small unit that only like 1 molex connector.


----------



## RickDel73

hmmmm,  I was kinda hoping for a little cleaner look then having a bunch of wires laying around (I doubt anyone will see it, but I'm just particular like that)

Also, do you see any problems running this inside a VERY cold kegerator?  I don't want to risk burning my house down just to have a cold beer.


----------



## diduknowthat

How cold is very cold? The only thing that'll be troubling is condensation. As long as you don't have that, your PSU will be very happy.


----------



## RickDel73

hmmm, about 34 - 36 degrees...   Hopefully NOT, but a little condensation is definitely an unfortunate possibility. 

I've attached two pics below of a power supply someone else used and sealed it up.  

Here's two more pics of mounts. I'd REALLY like to find something like the second pic....


----------



## CPTMuller

The problem with the two wire modifications is that the 24 pin power connector also has a "trigger" if you will, that turns on power and turns it off, it may be difficult to make sure that it triggers power on and off.


----------



## diduknowthat

You can turn the PSU on by shorting the green pin and any black pin on the 24-pin motherboard connector. You'll probably want to rig up some type of switch if you're going to permanently use it that way.


----------



## RickDel73

Well,  thanks for the recommendations, but the power supply idea seems like a little more work than I was hoping for (I'll have to learn and understand all the pins and wires).  I just want a simple solution.  

Can anyone tell me if, and where, I can buy a mount like the ones I posted pictures of?  

Thanks


----------

